# Bridging Visa A (Class WA)



## Nigel (Oct 2, 2013)

So I just got my letter for my partner visa to say that the application has been submitted! Woohoo!!

However when I was going to apply a couple of months ago I was told that the bridging visa would hold the same restrictions as my current 417 WH visa. So I was a bit upset about that especially after finding out applications can take up to 13months or more!

However reading this letter it says "When your Bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to work"

And in the visa conditions it says NIL

I seriously don't want to get my hopes up here but does this mean I can work for my employer for as long as I want?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

The rules changed some time end of last year. So, you can work without any limitations.
However, you have to wait until your current visa expired then the BV A will kick in.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What GBP said is spot-on. When your 417 expires, your BVA will kick in and you will have full work rights.


----------



## dany 777 (Sep 25, 2013)

One question from collegegirl..What about BVA after 572 visa....?work restraction would be same as 572 or you can work full time?
Thanks


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

dany 777 said:


> One question from collegegirl..What about BVA after 572 visa....?work restraction would be same as 572 or you can work full time?
> Thanks


I believe the lift on work restrictions only applies to a BVA obtained after applying for a partner visa. So yes, if you have applied for a partner visa after being on a 572 and subsequently obtained a BVA, you will have unlimited work rights.

Otherwise, I believe the work restrictions carry over, but happy to be corrected.


----------



## dany 777 (Sep 25, 2013)

My friend told me that after student visa if u apply for partner visa ...u keep work restraction logo on visa.he is on BVA with work restraction.?is it true..?


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

dany 777 said:


> My friend told me that after student visa if u apply for partner visa ...u keep work restraction logo on visa.he is on BVA with work restraction.?is it true..?


Since November 2012, onshore 820/801 applications have resulted in a BVA with no work restrictions, regardless of your previous visa (as long as you did hold a valid visa). This is automatic and you no longer need to show financial hardship for a BVA.


----------



## dany 777 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks alot @ your help
.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Danegirl's responses are absolutely correct.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Great posts here - the one thing that a person in this situation must remember is that none of the aspects of the BV-A matter or apply until the BV-A actually activates, and that only happens when the previous substantive visa (417, student, etc) expires on its own. If its a visitor visa, then the BV-A expires after the last day of the current "stay" period allowed by the visitor visa (ie, after 3 months). 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> If its a visitor visa, then the *BV-A* expires after the last day of the current "stay" period allowed by the visitor visa (ie, after 3 months).
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


This is a typo, Mark? Should be "visitor visa" instead?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi GBP -

Sorry for the confusion - I was trying to say that if the person holds a visitor visa and applies for another visa (partner, etc) that generates a BV-A, the BV-A will not activate until the end of the person's current "stay" on the visitor visa - ie, if the person is allowed a 3 month stay, the BV-A will activate at the moment the visitor visa expires at the end of the 3 months.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

